# best fat burner



## tweeter (Dec 15, 2005)

can anyone recomend a good fat burner? I can't get a good source because of all the comercials now. I don't want to have no fat I just want to get rid of my gut and chest fat.


----------



## The13ig13adWolf (Dec 15, 2005)

how about cleaning up your diet to start? the better your diet, the leaner your mid-section. with ephedra off the market, most fat burners have taken a turn to crap. the only thing i'd recommend is Yohimbine HCL stacked with caffeine tabs.


----------



## Gordo (Dec 15, 2005)

> can anyone recomend a good fat burner?



Seriously....diet and exercise. Most thermals aren't that great and the ones loaded with caffeine can cause wild migraines or dehydrate the shit out of you (so drink a lot of extra water and lay off coffee and sodas) or both.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 15, 2005)

obviously diet comes first...

my biased recommendation is: www.bodybuilding.com/store/imag/fuel.html


----------



## Gordo (Dec 15, 2005)

> with ephedra off the market


In the States yes....ephedra is actually really good natural supp for allergy suffer's however with all its "other" uses it will only be a matter of time before it gets yanked in the Great White North as well unfortunately. So, if you live up North (read Canada), you can still put together your own ECA stack....but I wouldn't recommend that....better off manipulating your metabolism through diet cardio and weights.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 15, 2005)

you can still buy ephedrine


----------



## Thermal2 (Dec 15, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> you can still buy ephedrine



indeed you can, there will always be places to buy it. i feel it is a wonderful supplement for fat lose if taken responsibly and along with the correct diet. Diet is everything.  There are no Wonder pills.!  Giddy up.

BUFFALO..


----------



## kicka19 (Dec 15, 2005)

e/c/a stack, best supplement made for it for the price


----------



## brentls49 (Dec 16, 2005)

I like VPX Redline and/or Jet Fuel by German American Technologies.  They both actually WORK and don't contain Ephedra.  But nothing beats good old ephedrine.


----------



## tweeter (Dec 18, 2005)

I know diet comes first. All I eat now is fruit, salads, and lean meat. Along with my supplements. I just couldn't find any fat burner that looked good to me.


----------



## Jodi (Dec 18, 2005)

Melting Point IMO is the best fat burner I've ever used but it has sides that some can't take.  2nd choice is ECA but I mainly use that for stimulant not so much fat burning.


----------



## Pirate! (Dec 18, 2005)

Damn, I always read these "best fat burner" threads hoping maybe some finally invented the magic pill we have all been waiting for.


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 19, 2005)

I used Hot Rox and green tea extract with some decent success.


----------



## Coprolith (Dec 20, 2005)

E/C is a pretty standard thermogenic that many people like. I'd definitely recommend adding Fish Oil and Green Tea Extract to any thermogenic. I'd also recommend throwing SesaThin into the mix for a non-stimulating addition to a fat loss stack, though you can read and decide for yourself if you like:

http://magazine.mindandmuscle.net/magmain.php?issueID=32&pageID=390


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 21, 2005)

fish oil for fat burning? Weird. I use it for my daily fat intake, with flax and good old peanut butter (natty style of course!_.


----------



## Coprolith (Dec 21, 2005)

juggernaut said:
			
		

> fish oil for fat burning? Weird. I use it for my daily fat intake, with flax and good old peanut butter (natty style of course!_.



Yep. Good fats are good fats, whether bulking or cutting, but fish oil/SesaThin can be especially good while cutting since they both activate PPAR-alpha, which increases the number of peroxisomes (fat burning units in the cell) along with promoting healthy cholesterol and decreasing inflammation. Fish Oil is good stuff.


----------



## dougnukem (Dec 21, 2005)

Coprolith said:
			
		

> Yep. Good fats are good fats, whether bulking or cutting, but fish oil/SesaThin can be especially good while cutting since they both activate PPAR-alpha, which increases the number of peroxisomes (fat burning units in the cell) along with promoting healthy cholesterol and decreasing inflammation. Fish Oil is good stuff.



I agree, fatty acids are good stuff!


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 21, 2005)

i'm taking the stuff just for fats-i didnt know this other stuff even existed. Any stickies that I can read about this?


----------



## dougnukem (Dec 21, 2005)

juggernaut said:
			
		

> i'm taking the stuff just for fats-i didnt know this other stuff even existed. Any stickies that I can read about this?



Read the article about EFAs.  
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=21113


----------



## Coprolith (Dec 21, 2005)

juggernaut said:
			
		

> i'm taking the stuff just for fats-i didnt know this other stuff even existed. Any stickies that I can read about this?



I'm not sure if Robert is cool with having other links in here, so if not, then let me know and I'll be happy to take them down, but this is a very good article on the benefits of supplementing with Omega-3 fatty acids, fish oil in particular:

http://www.1fast400.com/a38_Fish_Oil.html

And I'm not sure what you meant by "other stuff," but if you meant SesaThin, then here's an article talking about it and fish oil if you're curious:

http://magazine.mindandmuscle.net/magmain.php?issueID=32&pageID=390


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 22, 2005)

Sorry...I mean tthe fat burning properties as the other stuff. Sesathin I've heard of.


----------



## pengers84 (Dec 23, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Melting Point IMO is the best fat burner I've ever used but it has sides that some can't take.  2nd choice is ECA but I mainly use that for stimulant not so much fat burning.


 What sort of sides?


----------



## footballmaniac (Dec 24, 2005)

lipo 6 works good.


----------



## footballmaniac (Dec 24, 2005)

lipo 6 works good for burning fat but I feel weaker when I'm on this and have a hard time doing the weight I normally can do. I take protein, multi, and efa. 

Is lipo 6 taking away some of my muscle? If so, would creatine help. I haven't taken creatine yet, but I have been thinking about it lately.

EDIT: Sorry for the double post


----------



## Ironwig (Dec 24, 2005)

I personally took "Ripped Fuel Extreme" and got on the treadmill about 1-2 miles every morning and chaged my diet and in no time i dropped over 25 pounds.. I recommend for anyone to do cardio in the morning .  Your body will burn FAT vs Burning food that you have ate throught out the day if you do cardio at the end of afternoon...


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 24, 2005)

I agree-When I was on my contest training and did cardio 5 times a week, it was always in the morning.


----------



## DQGear (Dec 26, 2005)

Best ECA Stack is at www.senutrition.com   the product name is Metabolic Fuel RX. I don't know of any other product that has Ephedra in it anymore. I've been taking this stuff for a little over a year.


----------



## julio (Dec 27, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> obviously diet comes first...
> 
> my biased recommendation is: www.bodybuilding.com/store/imag/fuel.html




i think I mite try this one!!


----------



## 1Fast400 (Dec 27, 2005)

http://www.bulknutrition.com/?products_id=2328

This product is currently legal to sell and to my knowledge one of the only ephedra/caffeine stacks available.  I think the herb is better than synthetic ephedrine.  I believe the alkaloids are a big reason e/c worked so well


----------



## DQGear (Dec 28, 2005)

1fast400,
 how many mg of ephedra does that product have? by law isn't it only 8mg? the ECA stack i'm talking about has 25mg per serving


----------



## 1Fast400 (Dec 28, 2005)

10mg is the legal limit.  No legal product can be sold, with ephedra herb, over 10mg per serving.


----------



## topolo (Dec 28, 2005)

1Fast400 said:
			
		

> 10mg is the legal limit.  No legal product can be sold, with ephedra herb, over 10mg per serving.




what about vasopro 25mg......is this because it is ephedrine?


----------



## DQGear (Dec 29, 2005)

You a cop?   I'm saying this senutrition has 25 mg pers serving!!!


----------



## 1Fast400 (Dec 29, 2005)

I don't care what it has in there, I'm telling you what is legal.  If it is HCL that is different from ephedra and not as effective IMO.


----------



## jerryjb5959 (Dec 30, 2005)

Zenalean has 10mg of Ephedra, Green Tea and Caffeine- In other words, the full legal ephedra stack

http://www.performancenutrition.com/Shopping/product.asp?catalog_name=Performance&category_name=&product_id=NCL-100


----------



## DQGear (Dec 31, 2005)

why would you pay more for less ephedra?


----------



## 1Fast400 (Dec 31, 2005)

Realize ephedra and ephedrine are very different.


----------



## topolo (Dec 31, 2005)

1Fast400 said:
			
		

> Realize ephedra and ephedrine are very different.



I do, hence my earlier post.


----------



## GFR (Dec 31, 2005)

1Fast400 said:
			
		

> Realize ephedra and ephedrine are very different.


No they are not, so keep your big mouth shut about things you don't understand.


----------



## GFR (Dec 31, 2005)

You got it punk


----------



## 1Fast400 (Dec 31, 2005)

> why would you pay more for less ephedra?



This is who my comments were directed towards.  I made the assumption he is comparing 25mg of EHCL to 10-20mg of ephedra alkaloids


----------



## DQGear (Jan 1, 2006)

Well you know what they say when you assume ... Look at the site and the ingredients before you assume what I'm talking about. I am comparing 10 mg of Ephedra to 25 mg of Ephedra - I thought I was pretty clear about that.


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 1, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> obviously diet comes first...
> 
> my biased recommendation is: www.bodybuilding.com/store/imag/fuel.html



Hey Rob,

How about a New Year's resolution for not pushing your stuff so GODDAMN much and I will try not to answer people with smartass remarks and instead to use my evil powers to help those less fortunate then I?

By the way, your stuff works.


----------

